# 3,2 Red Detailing Success :)



## Benmuir (Nov 9, 2010)

Spend a little time detailing today with really good results, the red is now really deep and so shiny, the products below did really make a difference.

Wash using two bucket method
Clayed using a mitt not bar (far easier and so much quicker)
Washed again
Dried with microfiber
Machine polished (dual action) using Poor Boys SSR1
Thought I may have to use my Poor Boys Black, however no need
Finished with PB Natty Paste (smells great  )
Really happy with the finish


----------

